# Microwave Cooking of Forks



## Haze

Hi all,

Couple of things.

Firstly, I have overcooked a couple of forks in the microwave. I found something worrying. A little bit of surface burning that I tried to sand off. Couldn't do it. Then I decided to dremel it out and lo and behold, the little bit of surface burning did not give any indication that there was a massive pocket of charcoal inside the fork. Note to self: any burning fork gets trashed to stop risk of a piece of fork being returned to sender from full draw.

Second, microwaving. I am now using 1100 watts on high about 6 times at 45 seconds, and then about 4 times on 30 seconds, followed by a night in the oven on 80 degrees (centigrade). That's working and obviously, no burning. I am doing one fork at a time in the mic, but will have a go at doing more to speed things.

I have about 9 gorgeous olive forks that I really don't want to wreck, so am glad about the new way of doing the drying.

And no, I won't be doing natural drying. I just do not have the patience, at least not right now.

Haze


----------



## tristanjones

I mainly dry mine in 20 second bursts, or whenever I hear a bit of hissing I stop the microwave. I think you might be leaving them in the microwave for a bit too long therefore they will crack or burn.

I don't have the patience for natural drying too haha. Do you have any pics of your olive forks?

Cheers Tristan


----------



## Haze

I may well be leaving it too long. I let them have a good hiss before I stop. I will take some photos of the Olive forks. I want to trade some for some forks that are really nice and deep coloured - like a deep honey, orange or red.


----------

